# What are your steam usernames, part 2-



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2012)

Since it has been half a year since I made the last thread and many of the people on the list no longer frequent the forums I'm making a new list and cleaning out the people that no longer frequent here and keeping recent additions or regulars or such.


Anyways here's the new new list-

FaF username-Steam community ID
905-jch905
Abundance-Princesspones
Aetius-Stanlusa's national anthemeexp
Aidy-Aidy70060
Aleu-aleuthewolf
Alyxx Thorne-GlitchedJoygirl 
Arkxous-BlackinoBlaze
Anubite-drunkcanadian
Anton the fox-airsoftfox
Bambi-Bambi's Sandvich
Bando-Bandotastic
Bazel-BazelFox
Bipolar Bear-foxecality
blinxis-blinxis
Bulveye-manofmonocles
Caden_the_dingo is The_Rocket_Jumping_Medic
CannonFodder- I'll add you if I know you
Cain-Cain
Corbenik-corenappa
Crazylee-Psycho_Lee
Criminal Scum-SkippyLeDoodangle
Delta-General Hotdog
Dizrawr-dizrawr
Dragonfurry-Dragonfurry123
Drdingo-mrdoctorman
DW_ is ItzzNinja
Dubkinz-http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198057491077
Falaffel is Falaffel
FenrirUlv-AveFenrir
FerrenF-Ferren
Flarei-Flarei
Gibby-C_Gibby
GreenKnight is Green_Knight
greg-the-fox is gregfox89
Greycoat-Dizzyfist
Hakar Kerarmor-Hakar
H.B.C. is GrabbitySqueeze
Halceon-Halceon
Heathenreel-toomuchpressure
HipsterCoyote-Vilkswagon 
Ibuuyk-Ibuuyk
Ikrit-rustedcrown
Inventor-realitywarp
Jason74-Jason74
Jay-Hyaena is jayhyena
Kenzie-Kenzie
KevVrel-here
Kluuvdar-Kluuvdar
Kogsanify is Kosganify
Kote-jobe_the_coyote/
Kyle19-Nosdivad
Larrson-ac3face
Ley-SargeBun
lol is epicfailol
Magick-                             Shyfox21
magrant-Mr.FragbOmb
Mokushi-leadsyndicate
Milotarcs-Awesomelightning
Musicxmaster-Musicxmaster
Mxpklx-Mxpklx
Nashida-Nashida226
Niko Linni-Niko Linni
NostalgicShark-NostalgicShark
Nymphsy-Nymphs
Oaken-fork-bomb
Percy-Cat of Schrodinger
Raptros-Raptros155
  Rheumatism-  Rheumatism
Riho-ZeeCaptein
Ruastin-Ruastin
Ruby Dragon-Golden Lion
Ruby Dragon-F-105 Thunderchief
Runefox-Runefox
Sarcastic Coffeecup-~UTFB~Lord Coffee
Sam 007 NL-Sammy NL 
Saybin~Iacere is DrHawk
Shanwang-http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197980522214/
SIX-Sandlava
Sollux-SalivaAdNauseam
Stichy626-stuartjordan
Stratto the Hawk-RedHawk
Synapse-dcortez88
Tao-taofrance
Tero-the-shark is 76561198077793837
TigerBeacon-Ykro
TreacleFox-TreacleFox
Uncledoe-UncleDoe
Pachi-O has the Steam ID of "XoPachi"
Xouls-klattic is wolf_man_bob                         
CerbrusNL = Cerbrus
 Darkwing = Darkwing
south syde fox = dirtyjoe88 
Takumi_L = Takumi_L
Varden- F.A.G.[Friendly And Generous]                         
Veeno-samuelfortner
Xaerun = Xaerun
Xangelstormx-WolfAngelxx or AyrtonQByte
XoPachi-XoPachi
Zashko-zashko
ZZ_Cat is ZZ Cat The Liger =^.^=
Zydrate Junkie-Roflo_13east

Make sure to add your steam username if you want to be added to the list.


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Nov 25, 2012)

Here we go, here's mine:
ZZ Cat The Liger =^.^=


----------



## Corto (Nov 25, 2012)

And you couldn't just edit the other thread because...


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2012)

Corto said:


> And you couldn't just edit the other thread because...


It's like the where do you live or what college do you go to threads, every about half a year it needs to be swept clean of all the people who only post once and then leave the forums never to be heard of again.


----------



## Bulveye (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's mine: http://steamcommunity.com/id/manofmonocles
Always up for some TF2 when I'm not working!


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Nov 25, 2012)

_Would you kindly _put my name on this list?
Roflo_13east


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 25, 2012)

Mine is Raptros155, feel free to add me.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 25, 2012)

Green_Knight


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 26, 2012)

Guys. I have no clue at all why people can't seem to find me. I can't even find myself. It's odd.


----------



## Varden (Nov 26, 2012)

/users/smarticusws/
Current username is F.A.G.[Friendly And Generous]


----------



## Percy (Nov 26, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Guys. I have no clue at all why people can't seem to find me. I can't even find myself. It's odd.


Yet I found you. :U


----------



## kevVral (Dec 15, 2012)

I haven't been active in this forums in a long time but maybe some peeps remember me...

My steam id page is here. I'm looking for mainly Crysis 2 and DDO but any of the games in the pic attached would be great to play with others...I currently have only 3 friends on Steam so I'm in desperate need :3


----------



## Anubite (Dec 15, 2012)

Heres my steam.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/drunkcanadian/


----------



## Arkxous (Dec 15, 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/BlackinoBlaze/
I have an infraction because the program for my Razer mouse got swepped up in VAC for MW3 >.>


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 15, 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Ruastin/


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 15, 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/zashko/


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 15, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> It's like the where do you live or what college do you go to threads, every about half a year it needs to be swept clean of all the people who only post once and then leave the forums never to be heard of again.



Well if you want to clean up you can go ahead and remove my account (SalivaAdNauseam). I realized there's really no point in using Steam since I'm a poorfag. Team Fortress 2 sucks anyway.


----------



## inventor (Dec 17, 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/riehlncopower


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 26, 2012)

I feel awkward just adding people ._.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey, I think my username is either WolfAngelxx or AyrtonQByte... last time I checked I was both... somehow ^á´¥^'


----------



## Kote (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's my profile: http://steamcommunity.com/id/jobe_the_coyote/

I'm on a lot, and I've been playing TF2, Borderlands 2, and DayZ, if anyone would like to play.


----------



## Dubkinz (Jan 12, 2013)

My profile is right here http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198057491077 add me if like chatting, playing TF2, Garry's mod, no more room in hell, CS, CS:GO, or Minecraft


----------



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

I am right here. My name is based off my old furry circlejerk name and avatar. Good times...
Right, here it is:http://steamcommunity.com/id/ZeeCaptein
Add me or don't. If you do add me, I'll accept. Simple.


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2013)

It is samuelfortner

Well its my cousins but we share one.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 19, 2013)

aleuthewolf is mine.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Jan 19, 2013)

Vilkswagon 

IM me with "Banana hammock" and I'll know you're from FAF. :V


----------



## Jay-Hyaena (Jan 19, 2013)

My Steam's jayhyena

I usually find myself playing Team Fortress 2 or Garry's Mod if I'm playing a game on it.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 19, 2013)

My Steam name is The Rocket Jumping Medic. http://steamcommunity.com/id/The_Rocket_Jumping_Medic/


----------



## Alyxx the Rat (Jan 25, 2013)

GlitchedJoygirl


----------



## Heathenreel (Jan 29, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/toomuchpressure Feel free to add me. I play a lot of Chivalry right now.


----------



## Milotarcs (Feb 1, 2013)

edit: mine shows up as TeslaCoilGirl


----------



## FerrenF (Feb 2, 2013)

Ferren. Eh.


----------



## MusicxMaster (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't have that many posts here in the forum, and I'm sure that none of you know me, but I love to play TF2, Portal, and just about any free game.  My steam is Musicxmaster, but the community ID is DJ Musix


----------



## Nashida (Feb 8, 2013)

Just got started on there so I haven't played much yet, except for getting started in STO and a handful of other free games (except Mabinogi, any of the Nexon games won't work for me). Handle is Nashida226.


----------



## 905 (Feb 8, 2013)

jch905 - feel free to add me if you so desire.


----------



## Delta (Feb 9, 2013)

General Hotdog.


----------



## Stitchy626 (Feb 28, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/stuartjordan

This is mine if anyone feels like adding me. At the moment I tend to just play TF2 and DayZ/Wasteland


----------



## Oaken (Mar 2, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/fork-bomb/

Mainly just been playing CS:GO recently.


----------



## Anton the Fox (Mar 12, 2013)

Heres mine:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/airsoftfox


----------



## inventor (Mar 12, 2013)

My Steam ID has changed from riehlncopower to http://steamcommunity.com/id/realitywarp


----------



## Nymphsy (Mar 23, 2013)

My steam ID is Nymphs. I'd love to have more people to play games like Dota 2 with, or any games we may both have.


----------



## Nikolinni (Mar 24, 2013)

My Steam ID is the same as my user name here: 

Niko Linni

If you've found a blue and white second life bunny, well that's me : )


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 24, 2013)

My Steam username is MrDoctorMan
http://steamcommunity.com/id/mrdoctorman/
Anyone can feel free to add me, I mostly play Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Bazel (Mar 24, 2013)

Here I am: http://steamcommunity.com/id/BazelFox/

I accept any friend request, so let those requests come flying in.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 25, 2013)

And updated.  Just a heads up, I do still regurally update the list.  I just don't update it every day.  So if you add your name and I don't automatically add you I will inevitably do so.


----------



## Nymphsy (Mar 26, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> And updated.  Just a heads up, I do still regurally update the list.  I just don't update it every day.  So if you add your name and I don't automatically add you I will inevitably do so.



You spelled both my names wrong. :s Just saying.


----------



## Greycoat (Mar 30, 2013)

My Steam name is Dizzyfist

Had a Steam some time ago, but only used it to talk to friends. Then I forgot about the blasted thing, forgot my account information, and just made a new one. Now I just need game recommendations and friends to play with.


----------



## NolstalgicShark (Apr 5, 2013)

NostalgicShark here!


----------



## Kenzie (Apr 5, 2013)

My Steam is Kenzie.

I never have anyone to play with.


----------



## TigerBeacon (Apr 5, 2013)

Steam - Ykro


----------



## Halceon (Apr 5, 2013)

Im always looking for someone to play TF2 or Left for Dead 2 with. Feel free to add me:

Halceon


----------



## Dizrawr (Apr 9, 2013)

Find me at my steam name that has the same name as my name here... which is my name for everything basically.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/dizrawr


----------



## Corbenik (Apr 16, 2013)

Here be my Steam profile!
http://steamcommunity.com/id/corenappa
I'm always looking for people to play Castle Crashers with.


----------



## Tero-the-Shark (Apr 16, 2013)

Here is my Steam, with a lengthy name...        http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198077793837/ Mostly play GMod but looking forward to some upcoming games!


----------



## lol (Apr 16, 2013)

epicfailol
I play hat simulator 2013


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Apr 19, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/UncleDoe/  Anyone can add me,except for you. I don't like you.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Apr 24, 2013)

I am DrHawk

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198025288875


----------



## Kosganify (Apr 24, 2013)

My steam account: Kosganify


----------



## Kosganify (Apr 24, 2013)

btw are it okay to share my own music ?


----------



## Hervor (May 12, 2013)

My signature says it all.


----------



## blinxis (May 13, 2013)

Steam name matches my username. 

"blinxis"

Primarily play CS:GO and work with it's SDK.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2013)

Werewolf Fang said:


> My signature says it all.


How do I even add that?


----------



## kevVral (May 20, 2013)

really looking for active people to play with on steam 

been playing DiRT3 lately but up for any game really


----------



## Bambi (May 21, 2013)

Bambi - Bambi's Sandvich


----------



## CannonFodder (May 21, 2013)

kevVral said:


> really looking for active people to play with on steam
> 
> been playing DiRT3 lately but up for any game really


You forgot to post your steam id.


----------



## Falaffel (May 31, 2013)

I'm Falaffel... i just wan't someone to play awesomenauts/sanctum 2 among other things with me D:.
I'M DESPERATE!


----------



## freerider (Jun 5, 2013)

nvm, delete this post if possible


----------



## freerider (Jun 5, 2013)

freerider, always open to chats and stuff, vent to me, or talk about something...yeh.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm sparklepaws on steam. I'm starting to realize I'm really easy to find pretty much anywhere xD

Now, get on there and PLAY WITH ME B3


----------



## Hervor (Jun 27, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> How do I even add that?


Oh right, sig didn't have a link sorry.
This should help... V

I actually have two Steam accounts (if you just want to add only one, pick the first one):
1) Werewolf Fang/Qwant2b
2) Qwant2b/Werewolf Fang

Favorite games: Skyrim, Legendary, Half-Life 2, and so on...


----------



## Sparktimus (Jul 1, 2013)

The name's Sparktimus on Steam. Add me, chat to me, do whatever really. 
Can't play many games at the moment, but new friends are always welcome. :3


----------



## Aetius (Jul 5, 2013)

Same steam account, changed name though. 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Khosrau


----------



## Unicornboy (Jul 7, 2013)

My steam name is ScottishUnicorn, I don't play too many multiplayer games anymore but I sometimes play TF2. http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198004630058/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2013)

TacticalBaconBat or irken_elite.  Whatever one works I havnt used steam in years though I started playing some games again since I got my long dead pc working again


----------



## King conker (Jul 16, 2013)

Always looking for others to hang with.

soppinicket


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 17, 2013)

gamesandgoodies.
jsut got steam so still new to all the stuff.


----------



## Kazuchan (Jul 20, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ainion/

I like Dota 2, Tf2, payday, payday 2 when its out, CS:GO (on my alt account), Killing Floor, and a whole lot more, just feel free to add me.


----------



## Dreythalion (Jul 20, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198005075859/
that is mine feel free to add me.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Jul 27, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/chumpchange1992


----------



## TheScarecrow (Jul 29, 2013)

foddin is mine. Add me if you want to play Borderlands 2


----------



## Zatchara (Aug 13, 2013)

I mostly play TF2, but don't add if you take the game too seriously.

Add: Zatchara


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Aug 22, 2013)

I think mine is still:

DrHawk


----------



## JackSLO (Aug 24, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/JackSLO/ 

Yeah... me... hoorah... erm... Been mostly... playing CS:GO lately, but uh... Got many other games...


----------



## Vector Rain (Aug 25, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/k3nj190

I play mostly Counter-Strike: Source and Day of Defeat: Source.


----------



## Mr Match (Sep 6, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dragonnamedred

TF2, Dota 2, PAYDAY 2

ALL the 2.


----------



## twistedfayt (Sep 7, 2013)

Mine is twistedfayt


----------



## Domineaux (Oct 9, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/idr_domino/

I play a lot of games, too many favs to list. XD


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 9, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/fearthenewt

TF2 TF2 TF2 TF2 TF2

and other things sometimes.


----------



## Wydo (Oct 18, 2013)

My steam name is PD260 if anyone is up for some civ 5!


----------



## metalwolf423 (Oct 24, 2013)

mine is Johnny Nobhead


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 1, 2013)

Mine would be the same as my username.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/FoxTailedCritter

Feel free to add me if you want.


----------



## FrostByte421 (Nov 10, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197976301568


----------



## Saga (Nov 10, 2013)

TF2, chivalry and gta iv. V when it comes out on pc.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/UFokkenWotM8/


----------



## Magick (Nov 16, 2013)

Ghost is mine.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 18, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/muffinoffun

Feel free to call me a faggot or something. Also if you add me tell me who you are on the forum.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh I haven't even put my steam here.
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198011651848


----------



## Kenzie (Nov 26, 2013)

Could I have mine changed to this?

http://steamcommunity.com/id/friskes

I've been getting bored lately. Not a lot of friends to play with. I've been playing Chivalry recently as well as some zombie game called No More Room In Hell.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 26, 2013)

IMGF

Add meh.


----------



## Rouge Artist (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi there, I haven't been on much in the last couple of weeks but I'm starting to become less busy now (and bored). My Steam name's Rouge_artist and feel free to add me if you'd like. I mainly play TF2, Left for Dead 2 and ABP Reloaded occasionally. Been thinking about trying out No More Room in Hell since it's been dropping below zero where I live.


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/citrapunk Add me if you actually want to. I only play Team Fortress 2 because of laptop more commonly and realistically just use Steam for an IM client whilst I work.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 16, 2013)

im here: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198042183723
feel free to add me if you want to play GW2 or any other games i have


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 21, 2013)

Im going to attempt to get Steam on my prehistoric PC, i doubt any game wil work, but if it does my steam ID is Corpser_UK


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 21, 2013)

Is TF2 supposed to take 7 hours to download?


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 21, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Im going to attempt to get Steam on my prehistoric PC, i doubt any game wil work, but if it does my steam ID is Corpser_UK


After failing when I put the ID into a URL, I did a quick Google to see if I could find your profile. I got only one match, but I'm not entirely sure if this is yours.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 21, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> After failing when I put the ID into a URL, I did a quick Google to see if I could find your profile. I got only one match, but I'm not entirely sure if this is yours.



Thats me ^_^


----------



## CutoutF0x (Dec 22, 2013)

Feel free to hit me up: http://steamcommunity.com/id/CutoutF0x/

I main ARMA II/III and CS:GO, although I don't mind playing other games if that's what people want to do.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 22, 2013)

This is my steam user id.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm Battlechili1 on Steam.
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198053965587


----------



## Jags (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm rainwizard on steam

http://steamcommunity.com/id/rainwizard/home


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 27, 2013)

Ehh, why the hell not?

http://steamcommunity.com/id/INEEDCOFFEENOW/


----------



## Pine (Dec 27, 2013)

Feel free to add me. I got a bunch of new multiplayer games to try out.
I also play a lot of TF2.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198012537788/


----------



## RockerFox (Dec 30, 2013)

RockerFox: 007
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198100010917/


----------



## Leneko (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm somethingmacabre on Steam. Add me all ya like! ^^


----------



## malk (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello I'm hamkitten.
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198025213790


----------



## Aettious (Jan 21, 2014)

here it is, http://steamcommunity.com/id/011000101
if you send me a request just say your from the forums


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Jan 21, 2014)

Username is *LAKingsRule867*. My games library is sparse compared to some others on here but damnit, I'm trying!


----------



## Jinxybutt (Feb 10, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Bunxbutt is me


----------



## NuMou (Feb 10, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/numou

I usually switch it up between games. For multiplayer: Dota 2, CS:GO, Warframe, RIFT, WoW, GW2, and Starbound. I am a noob in all of these games except RIFT and GW2. If you want to play Dota or CS:GO with me, you better have a lot of patience :3

I also play F1 2013, Dishonored, Endless Space, Civ 5, Torchlight 2, and XCOM. I also have battlefield 4 installed, but I haven't played it in months because DICE likes to take six centuries to fix their game.

Also I just like to talk to people  I'm a good person to talk to if you have any kinda problems. I like to help people feel better and such. :3


----------



## KOfoxing (Feb 11, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Xa82UrfaAg

Just a casual TF2 player. I play to just absorb the skill of my enemies, and it works! Add me!


----------



## Spazzyabstract (Feb 12, 2014)

Mine is Livingstona_sda Add me please


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 12, 2014)

It's still Punnchy, hasn't changed :3


----------



## Shade_Winters (Feb 18, 2014)

My Steam name is The Other 19 I have a few friends who are furs but not much.  Multiplayer games I mainly play are Planetside 2.  Most of my other games are single player.  Like the Elder Scrolls series, Fallout Series, and Amnesia.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 20, 2014)

My username is KAS3519


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 21, 2014)

And mine's darkissun (I WAS YOUNG AND NAIVE DON'T JUDGE MEEEEEEEEE... *flees with his jetpack and ruins the ceiling*)


----------



## MaverickHunterDBoy (Feb 21, 2014)

My Steam Screenname is dboywheeler. 

I know, I'm so unoriginal.


----------



## RabidLynx (Feb 23, 2014)

RabidLynx.

I pretty much use the same username for everything.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 4, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Eggdodger/

Don't mind the scary astral robot head, he's just observing the cosmos for any signs of altruism and eliminating them.


----------



## Hooky (Mar 6, 2014)

I go by the username Impossible Frog


----------



## Mazaar (Mar 12, 2014)

G'day.
My Steam account can be found here: https://steamcommunity.com/id/Mazaarhead
Please let me know where you found my ID if you add me.


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello
http://steamcommunity.com/id/uncledoe I'll gladly talk to whoever wants to :>


----------



## SacuraShadow (Mar 21, 2014)

SacuraShadow is my steam name. I play a lot of mmorpgs and Elder Scrolls.


----------



## WinterWolf397 (Mar 22, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/WinterWolf397
Usually, I go on to play Spiral Knights but that's about it. I'm planning on finding some other games soon, though.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 22, 2014)

LeadSyndicate.


----------



## BeakTooth (Mar 23, 2014)

Still new to FAF, but my steamID is moniby if anybody wants to add.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 23, 2014)

Sanity Burglar.


----------



## DeCatt (Mar 24, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/albinoalbedo/


----------



## RabidLynx (Mar 26, 2014)

Changed my steam username, it is now RabidTimeLynx

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198061514782


----------



## Ssssstarbok (Mar 30, 2014)

Didyousaybacon

My damn screen poofed but getting a new one after 2 weeks of no DotA </3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 14, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Entisaikaan


----------



## RedDagger (Apr 14, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198045538001

Can't play much since my computer is bad, but all you'll care about is that I play TF2 now and then. 
I haven't played as long as it says, I just don't close it =P


----------



## alligator300 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm psn_alekgator

Cant wait


----------



## Khopesh (Apr 17, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/x434343/

I'm particularly looking for someone to co-op Saints Row 4 with on Friday and Saturday nights while drunk. Guy I was doing that with blocked me randomly. Yay. Any takers?


----------



## Mike Lobo (Apr 17, 2014)

My Steam is ChumpChange1992

I'm also a member of the Furries United Steam group. I've never played with any of them though.


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 19, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198100010917/


----------



## DylanM40 (Apr 22, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dylan40

I'm get on there somewhat regularly now so if you want someone to play a game with or just chat give me a holler sometime.


----------



## Theralth (Apr 30, 2014)

The same as it is here, so Theralth

I'm pretty much always on, but the amount of games I play isn't too huge just yet, so we might have to just make due with chatting!


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

Same as here - Greatodyer.

Don't have that many games but I'm normally online playing Skyrim or Castle Crashers :3


----------



## dogit (May 3, 2014)

CALLUMRB


----------



## PPTLPP (May 4, 2014)

My Steam name is http://steamcommunity.com/id/PlipPloptLPP/

Feel free to add me, message me, or whatever. Or don't, it's your choice.


----------



## Inpw (Jun 8, 2014)

Got my steam up and running after years of dormancy.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/accr3tion

Accretion


----------



## Puck (Jun 8, 2014)

My steam name is AmaryllisFlower / Hubbz i play different games being borderlands 2, team fortress, portal 2, 
i play walking dead wolf amongst us but on a shared account , Feel free to add me/message me whenever


----------



## Awzee (Jun 10, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/BigHatOz/


Will probably be on TF2.


----------



## lefurr (Jun 14, 2014)

Prepar for my random immature name....

I_LICKUATNITE


----------



## Disclovac (Jun 17, 2014)

AustralianVodka


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 21, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/muzykalscorpio/


----------



## delphoxy (Jun 30, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/delph0x


----------



## LauriJ (Jul 26, 2014)

Steam: LauriAJ

I like playing Portal 2 custom maps, especially if I play them with someone else.


----------



## FerretXing (Jul 28, 2014)

FerretXing


----------



## Weston Wolf (Aug 6, 2014)

Mines WestonWolf1


----------



## Gelaxy (Aug 7, 2014)

Add me!
Kairuk on steam.


----------



## HarbringerTheDragon (Aug 7, 2014)

Mine is HaloCOws ^.=.^


----------



## Kit411230 (Aug 8, 2014)

Same as my username here; Kit411230, feel free to add me ^_^


----------



## wizardhermit (Aug 22, 2014)

Wizardhermit ........always Wizardhermit, as long as your not creepy....well creepy creepy, feel free to add me, just put in a little intro or something please


----------



## xoyeno9581 (Aug 25, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/antidious

Always up for anything~


----------



## LeoSpice (Aug 25, 2014)

i'm waterheat


----------



## Fyresale (Aug 25, 2014)

Come at me!


----------



## Zahros (Aug 28, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Zahros


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 28, 2014)

Gail102

Oh god, what have I unleashed upon myself?


----------



## Skyder117 (Sep 8, 2014)

OvergrownIguana : Cus Godzilla is badass


----------



## Vetom (Sep 11, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Vetom/

Furfag out playing games, oh my!


----------



## Carnau (Sep 18, 2014)

Most of the times it's BMB, which is short for "blow my bullet."
Other times it's NORTH KOREA.


----------



## Astral_Otter (Sep 21, 2014)

Luimeril - http://steamcommunity.com/id/chipwastaken/
Feel free to add me


----------



## Baud (Sep 21, 2014)

Toni88, same as this one.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 21, 2014)

Might as well toss my name here again for the newer folk to see http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mulk3r0/
poke me there, or don't. I don't really have the power to control you.
Always a pleasure to meet new folk.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 24, 2014)

May as well join in.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/KyryK/

I'm sure some of you have had fantasies about shooting me repeatedly in the face and now your dreams can become a reality! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bluethefurry (Nov 11, 2014)

bluethefurry 

its me!


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 13, 2014)

MegaMew2 is mine!! ^-^


----------



## Marten (Nov 15, 2014)

White Marten is my steam.


----------



## FangWarrior (Nov 16, 2014)

Same as my playstation ID, STEELDRAGONgamer.


----------



## ghasteater100 (Nov 18, 2014)

ghasteater100


http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198043902971/

go nuts


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't see why not.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198067927491


----------



## martha75 (Dec 1, 2014)

skan01 is mine!


----------



## Kinare (Dec 8, 2014)

Anyone who wants to play any of the games I have and is around late to early morning EST (or Euro equiv) or even just wants to chat, fell free to add me up. Always looking for more gaming buddies~

I only ask that you message me here or leave a comment on my profile saying you're adding me for gaming and not trading or I might decline you thinking you're a lame looking trader.


----------



## darkwolf91 (Dec 10, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/muckduck


----------



## shteev (Dec 14, 2014)

I wonder why I never posted here earlier

I'm Steve on Steam. Feel free to add me if you don't mind! I love chatting


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 17, 2014)

Well mine is dpletion, though it says Denis P. I play Dayz, Goat Simulator and ArmA 3 (mostly for the roleplaying servers).


----------



## Xaelar (Dec 17, 2014)

Xaelar


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 17, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/mikazuki_marazhu/


----------



## binite (Dec 17, 2014)

Mine are-Twitch, Furstream


----------



## Choya (Dec 24, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/choya1/ 

I've been playing a lot of CS:GO and Payday 2 lately. It would be great to have a few new people to play with!


----------



## Dreythalion (Dec 24, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Lyconnus Feel free to add me.


----------



## AgentSkywolf (Dec 24, 2014)

My steam account: ookamiindustries

http://steamcommunity.com/id/okamiindustries/

Add ma, I love meeting new peoples x3


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 25, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/CometKnight/


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 26, 2014)

I just made a account. I will be playing Firefall mostly 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Keetoo3-5

Let me know you're from the forums and feel free to add me.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

MarkOfBane here.

I play lotsa things when I'm not doing physics homework.

Feel free to send me a friend request!


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Jan 14, 2015)

Fiyerite

I play a lot of single player game, and PAYDAY 2 mostly for multi player.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 14, 2015)

Same as my name here. If you can't find me then... woah.


----------



## CuriousFox (Jan 31, 2015)

Heres my steam 

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198077796970/


----------



## wolfhugger21 (Feb 7, 2015)

You can find me as lionman. 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/lionman101

Actually getting back into some gaming. Only game I play now is flight simulator. Looking into getting GTA V for PC off Steam soon. Anyone else able to recommend some good games?


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

My steam is: http://steamcommunity.com/id/Adoku/


----------



## Arco (Feb 16, 2015)

Here is my steam profile

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197968145153

Feel free to add me if you like.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 17, 2015)

Here I am. 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/lazermaster5/
I am an avid Minecraft and TF2 player, and I also like open world games and games where you can smash cars into shit.


----------



## Vitaly (Feb 22, 2015)

You're welcome 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Vitaly_T


----------



## Wildhoney (Feb 25, 2015)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/psykudyrfrykte


----------



## Shadowthedemon (Feb 28, 2015)

Here: http://steamcommunity.com/id/Shadowthedemon

I mostly indulge in L4D2, Dota 2, some TF2, Killing Floor and occasionally some minecraft. So go ahead and add me if you wanna chat/game.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 28, 2015)

Be sure to join our FAF-Exclusive Steam Group!


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 24, 2015)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/thedukeofrawsome/


----------



## killerbiller (Apr 30, 2015)

Heres mine: http://steamcommunity.com/id/royalcommando/


----------



## AceAurora (May 6, 2015)

My steam username is lazarus_maxwell. Feel free to add me on there.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 7, 2015)

Hey Cannon, you never added me to the first po....

Wait, he hasn't been here in, like, a year.

I miss his vocal personality.


----------



## YuDread (May 7, 2015)

mine is YuDread


----------



## Nyte Kitsune (May 15, 2015)

here's mine if anyone want's to friend me: nemesis_wolf_x

Yeah, it doesn't say nyte kitsune, I made this before I realized I was more a fox than a wolf, and as I'd already made many purchases I'm stuck with it unless I can convince them to change it.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 17, 2015)

Zytan, also apologies if I already posted here, think I only said in the TF2 thread but I might be wrong


----------



## NobleThorne (Jun 30, 2015)

Heyo

NobleThorne is my steam name

I've been playing borderlands 2 lately, but I also picked up dead island and dead island riptide during the steam summer sale.
I also have serious sam 3, castle crashers, halo spartan assault, and starbound. 

I don't have a mic atm. Getting tired of gaming by myself though.


----------



## DarkCedar (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil1337

my steam ID is also on my profile


----------



## SassySpringbok (Jun 30, 2015)

SeirTheWolf is mine


----------



## Kimahrikidge (Jul 1, 2015)

If anyone wants to play some Co-Op games, or anything really multiplayer my Steam is Kimahrikidge


----------



## Kazma (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey :3 so here is mine : http://steamcommunity.com/id/kaazwo/ 
I play all kind of game ^^" so just add me if you want ^^"


----------



## Achoral (Jul 29, 2015)

An other french fur called Arnaud ! D:

Here is mine : 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/achoral

I only play fighting games~


----------



## Kold (Jul 29, 2015)

Add me if you want to. I mainly play Ultra Street Fighter IV, and Mortal Kombat X. I also play Insurgency, Killing Floor, and Depth on the side. 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Hologrampanda/


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 29, 2015)

mine is septimusthegnome  add me


----------

